# What kind of names your kids have or what kind of names you'd love to give them?



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Not very current topic to me since I don't have or I'm not going to have children yet. I still had a great and profound discussion with my friends about names since to one of them, it's very topic current just now and that naming "fever" hit also me :lol:.

What kind of names your kids have or what would you like? I found personally the next ones sound nice for me:

Girl: Arja, Elena, Eveliina, Janiela, Julia, Karoliina, Liina, Maria, Marianne, Martta, Matilda, Miia, Milla, Minttu, Monika, Nelli, Peppi, Riina, Tea, Titta, Tytti, Veera.

Boy: Aku, Aaro, Esa, Jose, Julius, Kasperi, Kusti, Leevi, Luukas, Manu, Matteus, Miikka, Miro, Niilo, Olavi, Oliver, Onni, Oskari, Roope, Taavi, Tatu, Tino, Topi. 

(Some of these are biblical: Luukas is a Finnish translation for Luke who carries the name of one of the gospels in the Bible. Matteus is a translation for Matthew in the same context. Also Martta alias Martha is from the Bible and Miikka is a variant from Miika, English Micah).


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

I always wanted sons called Walker and Wheeler, for some reason. If I had a girl, I would call her Lila Dru. But we decided not to have kids, so no need for kid names. All of our kids have four feet and fur!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I named my son Michael Nathan and my daughter Jasmine Ann. They both like their names, and Michael plans on naming his son Michael Lee , if he has a son that is. He and his wife are expecting their second child this October. They named my granddaughter Isabella Ann, we call her Bella.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My daughters name is Samantha Lynn. Samantha is from an old US TV show called Bewitched that her father (my ex) loved as a kid, Lynn from my best friend. If I had a boy, I wanted to name him Noah.

My current husband likes to give everyone a nickname so started calling her Lily Belle which she loves! So now we never use Samantha anymore! LOL


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Dillon Lee, Rosalie Destiny, Logan Christopher and Lucas Alan

Names I like: Colton, Madelynn, Annalise, Sawyer


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

My son is named Bennett. That was the name of a car dealership we drove by all the time! A few months after he was born we bought a brand new mini van from them (groan, a VAN!) but they wouldn't give us a discount for all the free advertising we were giving them!
I'm pregnant with baby #2, a girl due July 26, and am struggling with names. So far I like Lauren and Juliet. I'm also partial to Aspen...


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Jake and Dai said:


> My daughters name is Samantha Lynn. Samantha is from an old US TV show called Bewitched that her father (my ex) loved as a kid, Lynn from my best friend. If I had a boy, I wanted to name him Noah.


Thats how I got my name! My mom originally wanted to name me Tabitha, but decided that was too weird.

For a boy, I really like Arson (like the crime), Jameson (like the whiskey) and Asher. For a girl....I dont know what I like, lol


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

justsambam08 said:


> Thats how I got my name! My mom originally wanted to name me Tabitha, but decided that was too weird.


Too funny! Also when I was really little, maybe 4 or 5 and about a million years ago, Santa brought me a b&w stuffed horse that I named Samantha and called Sam. I don't remember watching that show as a kid but I must've gotten that name somewhere. My daughter prefers being named after a TV show character rather than a stuffed horse.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Boy: Milo
Girl: Isabella

But don't worry. I'm not having any kiddos any time soon 

Oh and btw the name Drew is AWESOME!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

shesinthebarn said:


> I'm pregnant with baby #2, a girl due July 26, and am struggling with names. So far I like Lauren and Juliet.


I like both those names. I used to not like Juliet, but I'm a fan of 
"Psych" and the girl in that is named Juliet - they call her "Jules."


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I cycle through names that I like so much. If I ever have kids I'll probably end up wanting to change their names every few years lol. One thing I hate though is when people name boys girl names.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hubby and I are NOT having kids (in fact looking into getting him fixed!) but I always said if I had a girl her name would be Rain Lynn. And he always said if he had a boy his name would be Coleman.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> My current husband likes to give everyone a nickname so started calling her Lily Belle which she loves! So now we never use Samantha anymore! LOL


Lily Belle... I love that name. So cute! Samantha is too.



justsambam08 said:


> Thats how I got my name! My mom originally wanted to name me Tabitha, but decided that was too weird.


That Tabitha reminds me of Scary Movie 2

Lol eveterdrew, I think Janita is great name too :wink:. It would just be too confusing if also mother and daughter were both Janitas... :lol:.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My husband named my daughter. Her name is Harleigh. He liked the name, I wanted the spelling to be feminine, hence the leigh. Now, when I see Harley, I think it's spelled wrong! The name suits her to a tee...She's tough and a total tomboy, but extremely emotional. It's a good cowgirl name. As I was lucky to have her, and I knew from my first of 6 ultrasounds that it was a girl, we never really had a boys name picked out. The name Kasey was tossed around, but we have no need for it.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ I have a niece named Marliegh! I love how it's spelled, and she's named for Bob Marley.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Girl: Jia Isabeli, Bianca Reese or Ember Rose
Boy: Dylan Harrison or Lennon Jude


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Im due October 2nd and haven't told anyone my names of choice. I like Pixie and Penelope for a girl. Briggs and Brynn for a boy. My name choices reflect my oddball character. I was thinking if I do for for Briggs or Pixie to give a more common middle name so if they prefer not to go by their mothers weird taste they can go by their middle name.

My cousin wins hands down naming her child the strangest name. Her daughter is named Forest, which I think is adorable and her son is named SirRocka. Which, as odd as it sounded at first it is really growing on me.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't want to have kids (personally, babies make me feel sick to my stomach), but I want to adopt one day in the -far- future...

But one of my hobbies is looking up names... I do it all the time and am always changing favorite names.

So, my current favorites...


Boy Names (first and middle) :: Brennen Micah, Emmett Mathew, Kale James, Malachi Juusten, Kaje Jaime, Mortimer Anthony, Scotty Lance, and Robert Coleman (which is my dad's name)

Boy Names (first only) :: Dean, Harrison, Addison, Victor, Logan, and Allison

Girl Names (first and middle) :: Genevieve Renee, Helene Celyste, Margaret Gretchen, and Nicole Lynn (which is my mum's name) 

Girl Names (first only) :: Jennifer, Kaye, Jeanette, Victoria, Trisha, Annette, and Lexi


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't want children, so instead I plan the names for my next horse. If I ever do somehow end up having children though, they'll have Gaelic names. Currently I like Callum (though I reeeeally want a big warmblood to have this name instead) and Shamus for boys, and Mairi for a girl. I'm very close with my dad though, so a boy would have his name as a middle name (Daniel). Not sure about a girl though. I guess I could probably give the future hubby a say in it..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm Far from Kids but for boys names i've always liked stuff that started with a D like Demetri, and Derek


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I like the name Charlie, for both boy and girl. Abigal is a nice name too and Xavier.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> Thats how I got my name! My mom originally wanted to name me Tabitha, but decided that was too weird.
> 
> For a boy, I really like Arson (like the crime), Jameson (like the whiskey) and Asher. For a girl....I dont know what I like, lol


 
Jameson!  That's my real name. People call me Jackie or Jamie though.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Never ever EVER want kids, but I love names and such.
BOYS: Cinna, Navan, Elijah, Ezra
GIRLS: Savannah, Alamar, Eira, Saoirse
The names are all quite abnormal, but you have to admit they're pretty cool.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so I'm going to have a girl named Zaydee Bean.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My boys are named Aaron and Mark. Aaron because I like the name and because he spoke for Moses. And Mark, because is it a family name and is the name of the gosspels.
I like clean and simple names.

HOwever, I also like the name Penn (for Pennington) and Walsh, and Wake (for Wakefield) and Dale.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I named my first daughter Hunter. People who don't know my kids always assume I'm talking about my son, understandably. Sometimes I just let it slide because I'm too lazy to correct them. My second daughter is Rylee. I thought I chose a unique spelling since my name is Renee and my husbands is Tyler, it looks like we used the letters from our names. Turns out it's not that unique. Last but not least, my sons name is Valen. My husband came up with it and had it saved since before we knew our first child was a girl, we finally got to use it on number three.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Love Rylee. THat is what My daughter wants to name a girl if she even has one. My new grandson-Brooks-didn't like it to start with, but it is growing on me. My kids are pretty generic. Robert (after the DH, so he is the 4th, then Christopher Scott and Andrea Nicole. Last 2 are twins, and DH wanted Andi and Alistair. WHen I had an emergency C-section, DH said I could name them. I HATED ALISTAIR. So, Chris it is.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

An old thread, but a good one. 

I'm way to young (well, I guess that's open to interpretation since I'm 21, haha) to be having kids yet (and I plan to adopt if possible) but I do have names I like!

For a boy, my top picks are Gideon, Cyrus, and Petri. I also like the name James but I've met a few oddballs with that name so I dunno... And I really like the name David.
For a girl, I love Patricia, Hazel, and Nora. I really love the name Lacey but after having a horse Lacey it might be weird to have a human Lacey... 
I think the name Maggie is pretty too but I dislike the name Margret so that's kinda a no-go.

I really just want to have (aka adopt from Africa) 2 boys and name them Gideon and Cyrus. That would be the bestest thing ever.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My son is named Keanu Douglas. Long story behind his name, actually. See, my ex-husband is obsessed with the movie, The Matrix (as well as the two sequels). So, when we found out we were having a boy, he tried everything in his power to get me to agree to naming our son Keanu Lawrence Trinity (after Keanu Reeves, Lawrence Fishburne and Trinity, the chick from the movie). Well, of course I said HELL NO! What mother wouldn't? He vetoed every single name I picked AND "offered" (read: tried to bribe me with) to buy me a brand new F-150 Super Crew King Ranch (this was in 2004, when they came out with the new body style that I still love). Finally, two weeks before our son was born, I came to him with a compromise. He could name our son whatever he wanted for a first name, as long as his middle name was Douglas, after my paternal grandfather. He didn't even hesitate. So, my beautiful baby boy became Keanu Douglas Galindo. Keanu is Hawaiian for "cool breeze over the mountains." Douglas is Gaelic for "black water." Before he was born, I hated his name. But, it's grown on me and he definitely fits his name.

For future children, I have a list...
-Jacob Myrelle (have ALWAYS loved the name Jacob and Myrelle was the name of the uncle whose birthday I was born on and who died 20 years before I was born...many, many people have said that I am exactly like my uncle)
-EmmaLee Bliss (if they were able to adopt another girl, my mom wanted to name her Emily...because I like the name, I want to use it, but I tweaked the spelling because Lee is a family name...my mom came up with the Bliss middle name and I like it)
-Aidan McKay (I have always liked the name Aidan and McKay was the name of my very best friend growing up and I always loved his name)
-James Ryker (love the name James and love ST: TNG, so Ryker is a given ;-) )

Wallaby, my cousin named her first daughter Maggie. Not Margret, just Maggie. It's adorable!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well if i EVER have kids i like Tyrel, Wyatt and Brenden for boys and Jesse, Kylie, and Sam for girls


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

My daughter is named Forest-Anne. When I told everyone what she was going to be named, they were all against it. Everyone usually calls her Forest. And if I am to have another girl she's be named Lilly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Karlie is #1 on my list for girls (love love love it spelt that way) but i also like Willow, Jade, Emma and Alice and for boys I like Kyle, Chace, and Jacob


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

We will most likely have one more child, and my dream would be to have another boy. His name would be Decimus Thomas. 

I thought I would share the names of my nieces and nephews, since there are some normal and also pretty unique ones.
Amber, Noah, Maddison, Dawson, Kenna, Nixon, Claren, Josie, Ireland, Kaylie, Gannon, Emalise Fenix, Elijah, Zealand, Fox, Revan, Maxon, Zaya, Emery, and Devon.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jenni101 said:


> My daughter is named Forest-Anne. When I told everyone what she was going to be named, they were all against it. Everyone usually calls her Forest. And if I am to have another girl she's be named Lilly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love that. Forest totally sounds like it could be a girls name (coming from the lady that named her daughter Hunter). But I really do like it.


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I love it for a girl. That was my grandpa's name so I thought I'd name her after him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Never thought about it, but if for a girls middle name id be Melissa which is my moms name.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Good idea sharing nieces' and nephews' names, Whisper!

Tatiana Christina, Joshua Tyler (we call him Tyler, though), Madison (I can't remember her middle name...she's my step-niece), Noah Allen, Jeremy Michael, Nathan Douglas, Jason (oh dear Lord, I can't remember his middle name! lol).


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

My first daughter's name will be Emma Leigh Lucas and I will call her ELL.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Good idea sharing nieces' and nephews' names, Whisper!
> 
> Tatiana Christina, Joshua Tyler (we call him Tyler, though), Madison (I can't remember her middle name...she's my step-niece), Noah Allen, Jeremy Michael, Nathan Douglas, Jason (oh dear Lord, I can't remember his middle name! lol).


What's funny is that my nephew Dawson's first name is actually Travis, after his father who's first name is actually Larry after HIS father. That's why I gave my son his own first name and he took his father's as his middle name.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My daughter's name is Stephanie as her dad's name is Stephen, our son's name is Justise.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> What's funny is that my nephew Dawson's first name is actually Travis, after his father who's first name is actually Larry after HIS father. That's why I gave my son his own first name and he took his father's as his middle name.


My ex-boyfriend's family had the tradition of the father's first name being the son's middle name. So, my ex-BF's dad's name is Ernest, so my ex-BF's name is Michael Ernest. My ex-BF's second son's name is Benjamin Michael. 

All my younger nephews (Noah, Jeremy, Nathan and Jason) go by their first names. My oldest nephew is the only one who goes by his middle name. My brothers both go by their middle names, though. My brothers are Matthew Trey and Timothy Shane. My dad also goes by his middle name (Charles Michael).


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I had never held a baby, had been told by three different doctors I couldn't have one, and was 1,000% ok with that! Then to our incredible surprise after a very ill weeklong camping and riding trip... I was preggo! Had an 11lb, 24in., baby girl that about killed me (C-section), so I won't be having another, but I LOVE HER TO DEATH!

I didn't have a stock of names I'd been dreaming of my entire life, I was stunned. My hub and I couldn't agree AT ALL, so finally I just let him choose. 
Evangeline (Eva) Marie for a girl and Wyatt D if it were a boy. D for Douglas and David we couldn't decide which so we went with the letter!

After moving to a new town we have found TWO ladies with the same name as our daughter! One even has the same last name!
I have thought of some that I Looovvveee since naming her:
Mea, Mae, Merrie, and Indica

My odd ball brothers named their kids: Zinc, Ancient Tully, and River Haze.
Not really into those! They are cute kids though.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

My friends actually name one of their sons Cal-Al, like superman... I was shocked :lol:

I would name my daughter something like Indie, Phoenix, Jade, or Moriah... And for a boys name, I dont know.

But personally, I dont want any kids anyhow :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Some updating to my thoughts: Also Juhana would be a good boy name.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Girls: Camri, Sailee, *Adelei*, Melody, Kenza, Desi, Lilien, Corrie, Bey

Boys: Dylan, Zane, Clancey, Cole, Brodeigh, Cody, and I've always really liked Dmetri 

I really really REALLY want to name a boy or a girl Addison, but since my name is Allyson, I figure it would be too confusing


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I do not plan on having kids for a very long time, if ever but I do love the names Harlow and Pyper for a boy or girl. I loved Piper when I was younger from that movie The Color Of Friendship (don't ask me why..) & then when a friend died in a car accident whose name was Pyper it gained a lot of meaning. Actually his name was Michael Pyper, but I always knew him at Pyper because he played football and that whole last name thing. 

If I was a boy my mom would've named me Walker, & her other options were Shelbi after Shelbi Cobra and Barryl which apparently is something to do with gems? My mom really wanted my dad to be involved( yeah that worked) so he named me Ariel & my mom used the family "Elizabeth" for my middle name. My dad cannot spell my name properly to this day, and they both swear its not after the little mermaid but the fact that there are other Ariel's my exact age and that the movie came out that year doesn't really help haha. My sister is Emily Anne. My mom wanted that as her first name but decided to split it up and let her choose. 
Two of my cousins names are Zerik and Verd. Ew. Ew. Ew. Drugs will do that to a person. Zerik just had his second baby, a girl this time and named her Jasmyn. I really dont like it, & was mad because we really don't need another Disney princess in the family!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My son is Max. After my grandpa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Son is Chris, daughter is Ravenna.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

My son's name is Silas, but I also realy like Blake, Emmett, and Riley for boys

For girls I like Valine or Amira

Im really into unique names that dont sound too "made up"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

